

Hipmob (YC W12) Wants To Become The Premier In-App Customer Service Tool - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/yc-backed-hipmob-wants-to-become-the-premier-in-app-customer-service-tool/

======
kunle
Hey HN. Excited to open to the public. We're working on live chat, in app
helpdesk and a knowledgebase for mobile apps, so if you're going mobile (or
tablet) and have features you want, talk to us (ayo@hipmob dot com)

~~~
sgrove
This looks great - what kind of API do you guys have? Looks like you've
already done the smart thing of uploading transcripts to where people can use
them (their CRMs, etc.). Would be awesome if we could query for transcripts
given a user identifier.

And then, living in dream-land, would be OAuth and webhooks. We could build
some really wonderful off of that!

Excited to see where you guys go, to say the least.

~~~
kunle
Thanks! We already have webhooks, and access to transcripts via the API is on
the roadmap. Shoot me a line so we can get you started ayo at hipmob.com

